# Stupid Shit Seen on the Highways and Byways



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's a fun, little thread chronicling the stupid shit I can't seem to avoid on the roads that doesn't fit into the whacker forum. 


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

"Look, ma, no hands! "









...and her cousin "Look, ma, both hands!"









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

oh this will be a good thread! standbyyy


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

not on the road but had to share this hotrod


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

This one gets brownie points... gmass' whacker pet peeve featured as well


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Any idea what the hell that Lime green Mean Machine is Code 3? My God, what's wrong with people........ The things you see when you don't have a Bazooka huh...


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

That is a toyota camry my friend. I believe mid 90s style.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Code 3 said:


> That is a toyota camry my friend. I believe mid 90s style.


2000ish, actually. The shape of the tail lights gives it away.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, would have never guessed. I'm sure that's one of Toyota's stock colors.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Voodoo50 (Mar 13, 2011)

Only thing missing on that power wagon is a set of truck nuts hanging from the trailer hitch.


----------



## AR83 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Help me out here G. Just what am I looking at? Because from where I'm sitting, this is a pic of one of the best trucks out there today. The only way to improve on it would be to drop a Cummins diesel into it (the 6.7L / 5.9L Cummins Turbo Diesel in't an option for the Power Wagon.)


poned!
I though it was a guy who was just a fan of the 1945-1968 model. I didn't realize that was a version of a current model which I just found.
Fuckhim. Overcompensating for a tiny dick anyways


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

A minor case of SPS (Small PeePee Syndrome)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hey, you leave us Irish out of it Fucker!


I'm part Irish, English, and a few others. I am black from the waist-down though....


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

MTC 9:49PM and you're hammered already?? Thatta girl. Granted I was 6 deep by 9am LOL


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

TopCop24 said:


> MTC 9:49PM and you're hammered already?? Thatta girl. Granted I was 6 deep by 9am LOL


6 deep or deep sixed?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

GMass said:


> I'm part Irish, English, and a few others. I am black from the waist-down though....


You can finish the Boston Marathon in just over two hours? Congrats


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

GMass said:


> View attachment 2253
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254
> ...


Bahahahahahaha outstanding


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

GMass said:


> View attachment 2253
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254
> ...


Are those...Tonka trucks strapped down on a semi?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

USAF286 said:


> Are those...Tonka trucks strapped down on a semi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Nananananananananananananananana: batdouche!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

GMass said:


> View attachment 2259
> 
> 
> Nananananananananananananananana: batdouche!
> ...


You even got the exact number of "nana's" right. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

right.as.rain said:


> You even got the exact number of "nana's" right.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


Attention to detail, my friend. Either you've got it or you don't.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Check out the bumper sticker. I don't know about you guys, but this chick must find dirty unwashed hippies hot.

Oh, and her brake light is out.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank heavens for the zoom on my computer. Otherwise I'd never have been able to read that sticker on the whore's car!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Thank heavens for the zoom on my computer. Otherwise I'd never have been able to read that sticker on the whore's car!


Click on the picture and put your reading glasses on.


----------

